# Irish moss



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have some Irish Moss to put into my next beer to help clear it up. When do I add it to the boil? 

Tony


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2011)

Use it at about the 45 minute mark meaning youll have about 15 minutes left. 1 tsp - 1 tbs is what is used for 5 gallons.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Wade.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 10, 2011)

Last 10-15 minutes. If you never used it before, rehydrate it in a bit of water first for best results and don't over do it with the amount. A little goes a long way meaning if you decide to add extra for better results, it don't work that way.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks. I never have used it before but the last couple beer's I made came out cloudy so I thought I'd give it a shot. My next one's going to be an Imperial Stout, so probably won't bother with this one as dark as a stout is but thought I'd to another Irish Red at some point. The last one I made is almost gone. May have been cloudy, and overcarbed but it tasted good.


Tony


----------



## Pablo (Jan 12, 2011)

Knox gelatin works great to clear beers. I add it to my secondary fermentation carboy.

I've used whirfloc tablets too. I believe they are a form of Irish Moss.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive never made beer before but it is my understanding that a lot of people filter their beers through their kidneys and it clears up nicely


----------



## gaudet (Feb 14, 2011)

That is very true Waldo, also did you know thats where Coors Light comes from??


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaudet, that's so very true! Did you know that at most bars that serve Coors Light on Tap, in the washrooms, there are signs above the urinals that read: "Hold the Flush longer! Our Coors Light Taps are a long ways away".


----------



## Waldo (Feb 15, 2011)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty (Mar 22, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Ive never made beer before but it is my understanding that a lot of people filter their beers through their kidneys and it clears up nicely










I never stop learning from you folks.


----------

